# Goverment Health Warning



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

*PLEASE read this carefully!!...*

I do not want this to happen to the people on this forum . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like a "Have I got News for you" caption question :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

